# Not sure where to post this (Belt test)



## Bigmikey (Aug 14, 2010)

I passed my best test for both TKD and Hapkido today and I just have to do a little chest pounding. 

See, to many that sounds like a small accomplishment. In order to do that I had to overcome both a ruptured achilles tendon AND a mild heart attack so to me, I feel like I just won the world series. I did it and I'm moving forward. 

I apologize if this isnt in the right place. I just wanted to share my victory and no one else is home, lol.


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 14, 2010)

Congratulations!! That is a great accomplishment. What rank(s) did you test for?


----------



## Bigmikey (Aug 14, 2010)

IcemanSK said:


> Congratulations!! That is a great accomplishment. What rank(s) did you test for?


 

Thanks! Since I joined both TKD and Hapkido at the same time I am now an orange belt. Still a long way to go in both arts, I know, but I'm pretty stoked none the less


----------



## chrispillertkd (Aug 14, 2010)

Congratulations. That is a great accomplishment.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 14, 2010)

Graetr Job Mikey and keep going...


----------



## Bigmikey (Aug 14, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Graetr Job Mikey and keep going...


 

LOL @ your location. Brother I'm two paychecks behind you - or so it feels. I'm not worried though. I've been eyeballing a really nice kenmore dishwasher box that I could fix up easily enough, lol. 

Thanks for the encouragement! I've got my eyes set on Purple already!!


----------



## l_uk3y (Aug 15, 2010)

Congratulations mate. Sounds like you've had to get through a bit to get there.  Hopefully all that is healed up/under control.

Complete a goal then get straight into aiming for the next. 
Good attitude.  Bring on the Purple.  

Luke


----------



## stickarts (Aug 15, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 15, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Stac3y (Aug 16, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## sfs982000 (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats to you ! Great job!


----------



## Miles (Aug 23, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome to MT!


----------

